# NOAA Mosquito



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Anyone know results for the tourney? Thanks  WB


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Well when I left 9 or 10 lbs was leading it was one of those days that you just want to forget. I fished with Dave Moss who is leading the BassFan Army points we had 3 days of practice and its one of those tournments were it hurt us because we were not open minded enough. Also alout of missed strikes about 6 that just plain just missed the bait and coudnt get them to come back for nothing, but thats bassfishing you have to regroup and come back strong at the next event. I do feel from fishing Mosquito alout that it is starting to feel the pressure of all the tornaments but thats no excuse there were some nice weights that come in. Once again Nip ran a flawless event.


Mark.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

I almost forgot about the day until I read the last post!! Missed strikes was the talk of the day. I had 3 fish hooked by the trailer at the outside tip of the mouth. Several explosions without inhales!! Love it!! One fish hit at the boat to come up and almost say here I am ha ha. Dropped a beaver on his head, he ate it and when I set the hook he flew in the boat with the hook in the top of his head. Funny part--half the beaver down his throat--other half was on the hook on top of his head!????? Lastly nothing like setting up on a fish with braid and it snapping!!!Darn knot!LOL The bite wasn't as bad as I thought is was going to be. We had to slow down to get bit!!! Not sure of the final results but I heard half if not more had limits. Almost forgot-Props to Nip--Best ran show in town...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the props! Myself and the fish crew appreciate it!!!

I been fishn' again...apologies for the delay. Here's a photo finish of the day:
http://www.dobass.photosite.com/NOAA2007MOSQ2/72807_087.html

The complete photosite for this event updated as well.

Much better bite than I anticipated. Spinnerbaits-chatterbaits-frogs playing a role in the better bites.

John Whitaker and Denny Sutek won with 10.8lbs for a $4116 payday against 49 teams...100% followed 

More this week...

Nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Nip,
Where can we see the BassFan Army points?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/07NOAA/BERLIN/6207.html

Top right is link to the most current points I have complete.

You can look at results board link provided earlier and add according to rules for WWC to Berlin results if you can't make it to Tues. when the formal webpage will be completed.

I just hope I make a wildcard!!!  

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> http://www.dobass.com/07NOAA/BERLIN/6207.html
> 
> Top right is link to the most current points I have complete.
> 
> ...


Now that's service! 

Thank you


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...and we pay 100% 

http://www.dobass.com/07NOAA/MOSQ2/72807.html

Update for Mosquito is complete including Skeeter Weekend Warrior championship point standings...get 'em!

Nip


----------

